
China’s All-Out War on the Coronavirus - rxin
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/04/health/coronavirus-china-aylward.html
======
submeta
This:

> China’s counterattack can be replicated, Dr. Aylward said, but it will
> require speed, money, imagination and political courage.

> For countries that act quickly, containment is still possible “because we
> don’t have a global pandemic — we have outbreaks occurring globally,” he
> added.

